# Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal



## Bass-Master-Leon (6. Juli 2009)

Hi, 
was würdetz ihr mir fürs leichte fischen am meer im urlaub für Spulen empfehlen? Penn Slammer 260/360 oder Abu Cardinal?
oder könnt ihr mir noch weitere empfehlen in dieser preisklasse? noch mal ist nur für den urlaub am meer


----------



## Khaane (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Eindeutig die Cardinal 700/800 bzw. STX, dass sind grundsolide Vollmetallrollen (auch Bügelmechanismus).

Die Penn Slammer ist ein völlig veralteter Rollentyp, der für den "Normaluser" nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Penn Slammer ist ein völlig veralteter Rollentyp, der für den "Normaluser" nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.


 
Wie das denn?

Was ist zeitgemäß?


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

toni was hast du für eine meinung von den rollen


----------



## bobbl (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Ich habe die 360er und weiß nciht was an der Rolle "nicht zeitgemäß" sein soll. 
Ich bin bis jetzt schwer zufrieden mit dem Ding, benutze sie zum Spinnangeln und ab und an auch mit dem Köfi.
Die Schnurverlegung ist jetzt nicht die genialste,aber mit ner 14er Spiderwire Stealth hatte ich bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Ich will ja gerne mal wissen, wie @Kaane als "veraltert" und "zeitgemäß" definiert ..

meine Meinung ist somit nicht geäußert und zunächst gefragt

...

selbst werde ich mir nun eine 360er für härtere Bedingungen im Urlaub kaufen ...
läuft weich, leicht und "rund", wickelt problemlos, ist robust .. gerade weil Slammer seit ihrem "Alterstum" in die "Moderne" überlebt hat, ist sie für mich Argument für grundsolides ...

die Abu Cardinal kenne ich nicht ...

aber @Kaane kann ja aufklären #h


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

danke für die informationen. hat jemand schon mehr erfahrung gemacht mit den 2 rollen? und gibt es noch weitere dieser art von rollen? und wenn, welche?


----------



## Khaane (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Wer an ner Penn Slammer schon mal gedreht hat, weiss genau, was "veraltet" ist.

Für Norwegen und schweres Pilkerangeln ist die Rolle ok, fürs "normale" Spinnfischen absolut unbrauchbar.

Die Penn Slammer ist unnötig schwer, hat einen schlechten Lauf, eine grottenschlechte Schnurwicklung und ist mit Sicherheit nicht wesentlich robuster als eine gleich schwere Cardinal 700/800.

Klar in Norwegen oder beim schweren Pilkern würde ich auch die Penn Slammer bevorzugen, aber doch nicht beim normalen Spinnfischen auf dem Meer.#d

Wenn schon robust, dann nimmt man halt ne Tica Taurus und erfreut sich zusätzlich zur Robustheit an der schönen Optik und dem guten Laufverhalten. 

PS: Hat die Slammer eigentlich schon ein Anti-Twist Schnurlaufröllchen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wer an ner Penn Slammer schon mal gedreht hat, weiss genau, was "veraltet" ist.
> 
> Für Norwegen und schweres Pilkerangeln ist die Rolle ok, fürs "normale" Spinnfischen absolut unbrauchbar.
> 
> ...


 
Was heißt "unnötig schwer"? abgesehen davon, das die von dir empfohlene Abu in der Größe der PS 360 schwerer ist !!

Wir reden hier von +- 30 Gramm zu anderen Rollen, ein Brotaufstrich, der nur für "unnötig schwere" Diskussionen führt, denn das Austarieren der Rute ist entscheidend, nicht das zusätrzliche Gewicht einer Wurstscheibe auf dem Abendbrot |rolleyes ... 

zudem auch noch nun die gängige Praxis zum Austarieren der Rute: denn im Ernst, wer sich Gewichtsscheiben auf die Rute schraubt, damit sie Kontergewichte hat, der sollte ... :m

... du sagst wer schon mal an der Slammer gedreht hat, der weiß ... somit nehme ich an, dass du nicht an der Slammer gedreht hat, denn diese deine Aussagen sehe ich in der Praxis nicht bestätigt.

Hast du eigentlich eine Ahnung, was die Tica in der Größe der Slammer 360 wiegt? Wieso plötzlich die Taurus? Die Taurus ist viel schwerer ...

Welche Aussagekraft haben eingentlich deine Empfehlungen, wenn du z.B. die "unnötige Schwere" kritisierst und gleichzeitg stattdessen selbst schwerere empfiehlst? 
Welche Aussagekraft? Ich sage sie dir: GAR KEINE !!!


----------



## bobbl (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Was heißt "unnötig schwer"? abgesehen davon, das die genannte Abu gleich schwer ist, oder irre ich mich da nun?

Wir reden hier von +- 30 Gramm zu anderen Rollen, ein Brotaufstrich, der nur für "unnötig schwere" Diskussionen führt, denn das Austarieren der Rute ist entscheidend, nicht das zusätrzliche Gewicht einer Wurstscheibe auf dem Abendbrot |rolleyes ... 

[Eben, kommt aber auch auf die dazu gefischte Rute an]

zudem auch noch nun die gängige Praxis zum Austarieren der Rute: denn im Ernst, wer sich Gewichtsscheiben auf die Rute schraubt, damit sie Kontergewichte hat, der sollte ... :m

... du sagst wer schon mal an der Slammer gedreht hat, der weiß ... somit nehme ich an, dass du nicht an der Slammer gedreht hat, denn diese deine Aussagen sehe ich in der Praxis nicht bestätigt.

[Ich finde auch, dass sie sich nicht schlechter Kurbelt,als eine Blue Arc]

Hast du eigentlich eine Ahnung, was die Tica in der Größe der Slammer 360 wiegt? Wieso plötzlich die Taurus? Die Taurus ist viel schwerer ...

[Eben, kostet auch gleich mal das doppelte]


----------



## Wanderer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Bezüglich der Laufeigenschaften von Rollen bin ich sehr empfindlich und verwende (bis auf eine Slammer) nur Shimano Rollen. Khaane hat aber mit Sicherheit noch an keiner Slammer gedreht. Die dreht nämlich ausgezeichnet! Lediglich die Schnurverlegung ist nicht so toll. Nur aus diesem Grund verwende ich die Slammer ausschließlich zum Pilken vom Boot aus.


----------



## Bobster (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

....zur gewöhnungsbedürftigen Schnurverlegung,
was bei mir überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten macht,
weil ich meine PS 260 bzw. 360 zum schweren Hechtspinnen
ab 40/50 Gramm-Köder benutze........
und weil ich mir neulich, Gerlinger-Sonderliste :q
alle 800er ABU's geleistet habe ......

Hier meine persönliche Bilanz.
Bei richtiger "Nachfettung" hat die PS als auch die ABU 
einen seidenweichen Lauf.
Bei der Schnurverlegung und hier im speziellen bei dünnen
geflochtenen, haben die ABU's einen klaren Vorteil.
Wie auch in der Gebrauchsanleitung zur PS beschrieben,
"gemacht für starke geflochtene Schnüre" !!!

*Den einzigen wirklichen Nachteil den die PS nach meiner*
*Meinung hat ist der "nichtvorhandene" Rücklauf !*

Bobster


----------



## Algon (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Hallo,
zur Slammer, eine Rolle die es seit zig Jahren fast unverändert gibt kann nicht zeitgemäß sein, soll sie auch garnicht. 
Zum spinnen nehme ich die Cardinal 800 sowie 700.
Fürs mittlere Pilken nehme ich eine 360 sowie 460 Slammer.
Fazit:
Die Slammer läuft mir zum spinnen nicht fein genug.
Die Wurfweite, vor allem bei kleineren Gewichten, ist bei der Cardinal weiter. (Cardinal hat eine Ersatzpule)




Bobster schrieb:


> *Den einzigen wirklichen Nachteil den die PS nach meiner*
> *Meinung hat ist der "nichtvorhandene" Rücklauf !*


Wegen meiner bräuchte garkeine Rolle einen Rücklauf.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Laufeigenschaften von Rollen bin ich sehr empfindlich und verwende (bis auf eine Slammer) nur Shimano Rollen. Khaane hat aber mit Sicherheit noch an keiner Slammer gedreht. Die dreht nämlich ausgezeichnet! Lediglich die Schnurverlegung ist nicht so toll. Nur aus diesem Grund verwende ich die Slammer ausschließlich zum Pilken vom Boot aus.



Im Vergleich zu ner 20 € Rolle mag die Slammer einen guten Lauf haben, habe mir mehrere Slammers im Laden angeschaut, in Sachen Laufverhalten für mich aber indiskutabel.

Wägen wir mal die *objektiv* die Pro & Contras ab:

Contra:

- Relativ schwer i. Vgl. zur Konkurrenz (ABU)
- Deutlich schlechterer Lauf als die ABUs
- Deutlich schlechtere Schnurverlegung
- Kein Anti-Twist Röllchen
- Kein Rücklauf (eher unwichtig)

Pro:

- Etwas robuster als die ABUs, im normalen Spinngebrauch völlig irrelevant. (Die ABUs sind schon extrem robust)

Warum soll ich mir jetzt die Penn Slammer als Spinnrolle zulegen, obwohl sie in allen relevanten Leistungsbereichen der Cardinal 700/800/STX unterlegen ist?


----------



## Khaane (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Algon schrieb:


> Zum *Spinnen *nehme ich die Cardinal 800 sowie 700.
> Fürs *mittlere Pilken* nehme ich eine 360 sowie 460 Slammer.



Exakt mein Reden, so sehe ich das ganze auch.#6


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

danke für eure meinugen aber da ich nicht pilken werde ist mir die schnurwiklung schon wichtig und die schnur soll gut von der rolle beim auswerfen.
kann mir noch jemand weitere spulen für diesen zweck nennen die er recht gut findet und nicht zu teuer ist?danke im voraus


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

ich werde die rolle nicht zum pilken verwenden!!!!


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> kann mir noch jemand weitere spulen für diesen zweck nennen


auha,  die Frage hätte ich so nicht gestellt:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

wieso???
ich meine mit dem wort "zweck" fürn urlaub
in der selben preisklasse


----------



## Khaane (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> wieso???
> ich meine mit dem wort "zweck" fürn urlaub
> in der selben preisklasse



Er hat Bezug darauf genommen, dass du die "Rolle" als "Spule" bezeichnet hast 

Auf was möchtest du im Urlaub denn fischen, bzw. wie schwer sind deine Köder?

Falls dir die Cardinal 806 nicht zu groß ist, so gibts die gerade zum Schnäppchenpreis. 

http://www.yatego.com/anglerbasis/p,4906202ca3f29,48d8f28f2f82d4_0,abu-cardinal-800-fd-serie


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

wie viel schnur fasst die denn


----------



## Khaane (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> wie viel schnur fasst die denn



Das musst du schon selbst rausfinden - Alles vorkauen können wir nicht


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> _kann mir noch jemand weitere spulen für diesen zweck nennen_


bei so einer Frage^^ empfiehlt dir fast jeder eine andere Rolle und man kann sich garnicht mehr entscheiden.
 nimm dir eine Cardinal 700 oder 800 ^^ und gut ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Falls dir die Cardinal 806 nicht zu groß ist, so gibts die gerade zum Schnäppchenpreis.


 
Die ist viel zu schwer |uhoh: ... viel schwerer als die Penn !


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die ist viel zu schwer |uhoh: ... viel schwerer als die Penn !


als Welche?
806=447g 
460=520g


MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die ist viel zu schwer |uhoh: ... viel schwerer als die Penn !



Die ist auch deutlich größer als die 360er  - Außerdem ist das Thema Schlemm Penner gegessen


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@ Algon 
als Welche?

Steht eigentlich klar und deutlich im Titel des Threads und auch in der Diskussion!

Bitte einfach die Postings lesen, damit eine Diskussion im Fortlauf sinnhaft bleibt.

Aber gerne antworte ich:

P S 260 = 340 g
P S 360 = 355 g


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die ist auch deutlich größer als die 360er - Außerdem ist das Thema Schlemm Penner gegessen


 
Ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht so ganz: #c

Die Slammer ist dir zu schwer, aber du empfiehlst eine schwerere;

Die Slammer ist zu groß, aber du empfiehlst eine größere ...

Deine Begeistreung für ABU kann man ja in verschiedenen Threads lesen  ... mag ja auch eine gute Marke sein mit guten Modellen ... aber man sollte schon seine Gleubwürdigkeit trotz Begeisterung behalten #h


----------



## fluefiske (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Ich stand auch vor dieser Entscheidung und habe mich für die ABU 806 entschieden.Sie macht einen sehr robusten und Vertrauen erweckenden Eindruck,läuft wunderbar und sieht auch noch gut aus.Hat den Vorteil einer Ersatzspule.
Sie wird 4 Wochen lang im Dauereinsatz auf Pollack und Köhler in Norwegens Fjorden getestet.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



fluefiske schrieb:


> ....Hat den Vorteil einer Ersatzspule....



Für die Slammer gibt es auch Ersatzspulen. Und die kosten auch nicht die Welt.

Wenn ich hier immer lese wie schlecht das Wickelbild der Slammer sein soll kann ich bloß mit dem Kopf schütteln. So schlecht ist es nicht, und auch mit normal großen Gummifischen sind ordentliche Würfe möglich.
Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich mal ein paar Fotos machen.
Ich benutze sie z.B. zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und bin mit der Rolle zufrieden.
Schnurfassung der 360'er, 250m 0,15mm Powerline Red Royal plus Unterfütterung.

Die Abu's sind sicher auch recht gut und brauchbare Rollen....aber halt nicht mein Geschmack. Daher habe ich nach einer Begutachtung bei "meinem" Händler auch die Finger davon gelassen.|rolleyes
Manch anderer sieht das anders und ist begeistert von den Abu's. So ist das nun mal im Leben, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.:m

Daher bekommt man auf eine sollche frage zehn Antworten mit 11 verschiedene Meinungen. |kopfkrat

Mein Tipp daher, zum Gerätehändler des Vertrauens gehen und die Rollen selber begutachten um sich eine eigene Meinung bilden zu können.


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @ Algon
> als Welche?
> 
> Steht eigentlich klar und deutlich im Titel des Threads und auch in der Diskussion!
> ...


 
man kann doch aber keine 806 mit einer 360 vergleichen, das sind zwei verschiedene Größen. Der 360 würde eine 804 entsprechen. 
360=370g
804=289g 

und sorry, aber wer eine Slammer zum spinnen gut findet hat es noch mit keiner Cardinal versucht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Hallo Stuffel,


Stuffel schrieb:


> Für die Slammer gibt es auch Ersatzspulen. Und die kosten auch nicht die Welt.


ein Drittel vom Rollenpreis ist schon viel.




Stuffel schrieb:


> Daher bekommt man auf eine sollche frage zehn Antworten mit 11 verschiedene Meinungen. |kopfkrat


Die Anfangsfrage war aber entweder oder, ansonsten bin ich Deiner Meinung. siehe #23 http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2556063&postcount=23

MfG Algon


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Algon schrieb:


> man kann doch aber keine 806 mit einer 360 vergleichen, das sind zwei verschiedene Größen. Der 360 würde eine 804 entsprechen.


 
jetzt wird es krotesk #d

die 360 entspricht in der Größe (Schnurfüllung) exakt der 806 

Werksangaben:
Penn Slammer 360: 240m - 0,30mm
Cardinal 806: 190m - 0,35mm

du mußt nach Faustregel umrechnen: 0,05 mm monofil = 50 m
somit absolut exakt !

Nur zur Information: 
Cardinal 804: 185m-0,30mm 

Wie kannst du nur hier so unfundierte Aussagen machen?

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht die 806 ins Spiel gebracht habe, sondern eben derjenige, der dafür die Penn für zu schwer gehalten hat |rolleyes

aber ich gebe dir Recht:
ich halte die 806 selbst für zu schwer, was ich ja die ganzen Postings über schreibe


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur hier so unfundierte Aussagen machen?


hast du schon mal eine 360 neben eine 806 gelegt?
Ich habe selber drei Slammer das sind gute Rollen aber nicht meine erste wahl beim spinnen.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aber ich gebe dir Recht:
> ich halte die 806 selbst für zu schwer, was ich ja die ganzen Postings über schreibe


habe ich wo gesagt?

MfG Algon


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Bei mir ist die 360er Slammer eben auch nicht (mehr) die erste Wahl, aber nach wie vor die einzige nicht Shimano in der Sammlung meiner guten/besseren Spinrollen...! 

Auf der Wallerspinne wird sie jetzt wohl einer Twinpower weichen müssen, weil größer und schwerer...! Aber mögen tu ich die Rolle nach wie vor! Super Arbeitstier, dass alles andere wie veraltet ist. Und ne Rülaufsperre brauch ich absolut nicht!

Ich hatte damals auch zwischen der ABU und der Penn überlegt, wofür ich mich entschieden hab, wisst ihr jetzt ja. Und wer sagt, die Penn läuft nicht schön, ich wess ja net, ob der groß Ahnung vom fischen hat. Nen "großen" Unterschied zu meinen Stellas bspw merk ich da auch nicht...! 

@ TE: Hast mich da übrigens auf ne Idee gebracht, welche Rolle ich mit in der Urlaub nehme! Richtig, das Arbeitstier!

Und bevor dir jetzt noch zig weitere Leute den Kopf mit gut gemeinten Tips und dem ewigen Battle Penn <-> ABU total verdrehn, geh in nen Shop und vergleich selbst, was dir besser gefällt!

mfg,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, die Penn läuft nicht schön, ich wess ja net, ob der groß Ahnung vom fischen hat. Nen "großen" Unterschied zu meinen Stellas bspw merk ich da auch nicht...!


hier hat aber keiner gesagt das die Penn nicht schön läuft.
Es gibt aber nunmal Rollen die um einiges besser laufen. Evtl. solltest du deine Stellas mal zur Durchsicht bringen
Beim Händler selber schauen ist immer am besten.

MfG Algon


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Doch doch, hab ich auf der ersten Seite irgendwo mal was von gelesen, dass der Lauf der Slammer schlecht sein soll...!

Und die Stellas sind beide die Woche erst eingetrudelt, daran kanns wohl auch nicht liegen. Weil 2 schlecht laufende Stellas, wär scho bisl komisch, wa...!? Oder liegts vllt da dran, dass ich noch eine "alte" Slammer aus den Zeiten, als sie bei uns noch "ein Vermögen" kostete, habe und sie daher damals direkt aus den USA bestellt hatte!? Sollen die neuen, auffällig günstig gewordenen EU-Slammer tatsächlich anders laufen als die US?  Aber die Diskussionen kennst du ja bestimmt auch schon zu genüge...!?

Von daher belassen wir es dabei, selber anschauen und du bist schlauer wie hier 200 Beiträge zu lesen!


----------



## Algon (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Aber die Diskussionen kennst du ja bestimmt auch schon zu genüge...!?


|uhoh:





jerkfreak schrieb:


> Von daher belassen wir es dabei, selber anschauen und du bist schlauer wie hier 200 Beiträge zu lesen!


#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Was hier für Ratschläge und Tipps kommen, die Cardinal 806 wurde nur ins Spiel gebracht, weil sie gerade im Angebot ist und der TE keine genaue Angabe zur benötigten Rollengröße gemacht hat.

Optimal wäre mal ein Vergleichsfoto zwischen ner Cardinal 806 und ner Slammer 360 - Die Schnurfassung sagt relativ wenig aus, da die Slammerspulen sehr tief sind.

Den Unterschied im Laufverhalten einer Stella und ner Slammer kann man sehr sehr deutlich erkennen, auch wenn es andere Meinungen gibt. |kopfkrat


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@Algon: Ok, scheinbar nicht...!

@Khaane: Mit nem Vergleichsfoto kann ich leider nicht dienen, Cardinal hab ich nur 2 ULs, aber keine in Slammer Größe. Das die Slammerspulen tief sind, ist richtig!

Nen Unterschied zwischen Slammer und Stella merkt man klar, geb ich schon zu, wollte mit der Aussage nur ausdrücken, dass die Slammer noch lange nicht so schlecht läuft, wie du es auf der ersten Seite mal dahingestellt hast. Wirste aber auch zur ABU merken!  Und soo gigantisch find ich den Unterschied echt nicht. Slammer läuft schön weich und sauber und verlegt bei mir (sagte ja, Wallerspinne, daher 0,25er Geflecht) auch recht sauber!!! Ich kann nicht meckern!


----------



## archie01 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Hallo
Für mich wäre das keine Frage , würde immer zur Penn greifen , da stimmt die Qualität. Benutze selber eine 560 zum Wallerspinnfischen - kann mich nicht darüber beschweren.
Für Abu gilt das gleiche für Cormoran - kommt mir nach etlichen Versuchen nicht mehr ins Haus - zu kurzlebig ! Mangelnde Qualität gibts hier besonders bei den Stationärrollen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Hallo,


archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Für mich wäre das keine Frage , würde immer zur Penn greifen , da stimmt die Qualität.


sorry, verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe selber die Slammer und auch die Cardinal 700 u 800. Und wenn man beide Rollen miteinander vergleicht kann es eigentlich nur die Cardinal sein.(zumindest wenn es um das Spinnangeln geht.)
aber so unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen halt.
Ich fahre ja auch nicht mit dem Traktor zur Arbeit. 
MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



archie01 schrieb:


> Für Abu gilt das gleiche für Cormoran - kommt mir nach etlichen Versuchen nicht mehr ins Haus - zu kurzlebig ! Mangelnde Qualität gibts hier besonders bei den Stationärrollen.
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



Applaus, absolut keine Ahnung, aber Hauptsache den Senf dazu gegeben. |rolleyes

Welche ABUs hast du denn benutzt, ganz sicher weder die aktuellen, noch die besseren Modelle ab der Cardinal 700LX?

Wenn ich mir ne 20 € Shimano Rolle kaufe, beschwere ich mich auch nicht über die mangelnde Qualität. #q

Denn diese sind von der Qualität sehr gut gearbeitet und sind deutlich robuster als vergleichbare Shimanos oder Daiwas.


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Welche ABUs hast du denn benutzt, ganz sicher weder die aktuellen, noch die besseren Modelle ab der Cardinal 700LX?


 
selbst die 600 läuft besser als die Slammer.

MfG Algon


----------



## ohneLizenz (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Algon schrieb:


> hast du schon mal eine 360 neben eine 806 gelegt?


 


Khaane schrieb:


> Optimal wäre mal ein Vergleichsfoto zwischen ner Cardinal 806 und ner Slammer 360 - Die Schnurfassung sagt relativ wenig aus, da die Slammerspulen sehr tief sind.


 
:vik:** LOL** :m

ich würde zum vergleich von rollengröße auch nicht die schnurfaßung her nehmen sondern eigentlich die farbe 

|sagnix


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Ich habe meinem Kumpel die Slammer empfohlen. Er angelt meist an der Küste und hier braucht er ein allround Gerät. Bisher haben wir damit mit Pose und Blinker auf Meerforelle/Hornhecht und auf Grund auf Plattfische geangelt (die sind hier recht dicht an Land).
Er hat die 260er, die ist etwas klein, aber erfüllt ihren Zweck sehr gut. Schnurwicklung ist nicht schlecht, ich weiß nicht, was sich hier alle so anstellen. Die Rolle ist absolut solide und ich würde - wenn das Gewicht nciht stör.

Falls du online kaufen willst, ohen die Rollen in der Hand gehabt zu haben:

Die 360er und 260er sind zwar vom Gewicht fast gleich, unterscheiden sich aber in mehr als nur Spulentiefe:

Die 360er hat eher eine breite, kurze Spule, während die 260er einen dünnen Spulendurchmesser hat, dafür aber etwas länger ist.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

hi,
ich hab da mal fragen an euch:
1. Ist die abu cardinal salzwasser tauglich(bzw. fest)
2. wie findet ihr eigentlich die penn sargus
@ mr.pepse dafür brauch ich se auch; zum allrounden an der küste


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

wie findt ihr das:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230298565068
und das:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320392295674


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

die Cardinal 700 / 800 ist salzwasserfest.
Bei der "ABU Cardinal CSW" machst du aber einen Schritt in die falsche Richtung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

aha danke
kannst du mir einen link zu einer cardinal 700/800 geben?


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> aha danke
> kannst du mir einen link zu einer cardinal 700/800 geben?


700:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...rie&xploidID=v1dnbtkm9600dcqvs4red3p23n66gb1r

800:
gibt es nicht mehr, mußt du suchen

STX(Nachfolger der 800) :
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=ABUGARCIASoroenSTX&manufacturers_id=182

wenn die 700/800/STX zu teuer ist, nimm die Slammer, die ist schon ok, ABER NICHT BESSER ODER GLEICHWERTIG!!

aber, wie schon öfters hier gesagt. Gehe zum Händler und vergleiche selber.
Ich habe sie beide zu Hause und finde die Cardinal besser.

MfG Algon


----------



## fluefiske (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

800 - Serie

http://www.yatego.com/anglerbasis/p,4906202ca3f29,48d8f28f2f82d4_0,abu-cardinal-800-fd-serie

GE


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

danke für die links 
die sind für diesen zwek zu teuer
ich schau mal beim händler


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@fluefiske danke 
is die auch fürs salzwasser tauglich und was is der unterschied zur 800er


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> @fluefiske danke
> is die auch fürs salzwasser tauglich und was is der unterschied zur 800er


|kopfkrat der Link geht doch zur 800er.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@Algon aber du sagtest doch die 800er gibts nicht mehr und bei der steht ja auch " -fd" dahinter


----------



## fluefiske (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Die 800-Serie gibt es schon noch,wird nur nicht mehr produziert.

GE


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> @Algon aber du sagtest doch die 800er gibts nicht mehr und bei der steht ja auch " -fd" dahinter


 
das sind nur noch Restbestände, die es noch gibt, deshalb auch der gute Preis.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

und wieso steht da 800 fd series


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Hi

hab die Abu Rollen in 704,804 und 806 - das sind gute Rollen. Ich würde sie nicht mit der Penn vergleichen, es sind zu verschiedene Rollen.
Eine moderne (bei Okuma hergestellte?) Abu ist solide , die Penn ist minimalistisch, seit Jahren bewährt und mit wenigen sehr soliden Bauteilen ausgestattet

Gruß
Philpp


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

was sagt ihr eigentlich zu einer penn sargus


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Abu ist solide , die Penn ist minimalistisch


 
genau so ist es.
Um das Thema, für mich, abzuschließen. 
Wenn ich mich fürs _Spinnfischen,_ zwischen einer Slammer und einer 800 entscheiden müßte würde ich mich für die 800 entscheiden, zumal sie beide z.Z. fast das gleiche kosten.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur hier so unfundierte Aussagen machen?


Darum. (siehe Bild)


----------



## archie01 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Applaus, absolut keine Ahnung, aber Hauptsache den Senf dazu gegeben. |rolleyes



Hallo
Arrogant und anmaßend bist du junger Spund überhaupt nicht ?
Wenn es nach mir gehen würde hättest du dein Konto nun voll und dürftest erst mal aussetzen und in der Zeit überlegen was du hier postest. 
Immerhin habe ich 35 Angeljahre Erfahrung - wie´viel hast du dagegenzusetzen ? Und die sagt mir eindeutig von Abu und Cormoran bleib ich weg - das taugt nicht......

Mit weniger freundlichem Gruß
Archie


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@ Khaane und Archie:
Friedlich bleiben, Jungs! Sonst müssen nachher böse Mods auf unfreundliche Knöpfe drücken und dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß. Will hier keiner, oder? 

ZUrück zum Thema:
Ich kann Archie in Punkto Cormoran nachempfinden. Die Rollen sind leider immer schlechter geworden. Ich hatte "früher" sehr viele Cormoran-Rollen (5 Pi die zuletzt beste, noch immer bei mir funktionierende), aber nach der Sinus BR kam mir keine mehr ins Haus. 
Abu und (ich bin mal jetzt vorsichtig) "Original" Penn-Material (aus den USA) haben bei mir immer funktioniert. Seien es die ollen Cardinals oder Ambassadeure, Spinfisher oder Senator - enttäuscht hat mich davon noch keine! 
Wenn es hier um das leichte Spinnfischen im Meer geht, wäre meine Wahl die 804er aus dem Angebot. Die Sargus soll ja - zumindest lt. "Werbung" - auch eine gute Spinnrolle sein, aber die hatte ich im Gegensatz zu den anderen noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



> Abu und (ich bin mal jetzt vorsichtig) "Original" Penn-Material (aus den USA) haben bei mir immer


 was heißt "original" penn bitte schön is des aus der eu nich original??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Es ist so das die meisten Rollen von Penn, so auch die Slammer, mittlerweile in China gefertigt werden.


----------



## antonio (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> was heißt "original" penn bitte schön is des aus der eu nich original??



es gibt penn  made in china und penn made in usa.
bei den hier erhältlichen sargus steht china auf dem karton.
dies soll jetzt aber kein qualitätsurteil sein,dazu fehlt mir der vergleich zwischen einer china- und einer usa- 
rolle


antonio


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



> Es ist so das die meisten Rollen von Penn, so auch die Slammer, mittlerweile in China gefertigt werden


 und da werden keine original teile verwendet???


----------



## antonio (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

das weiß keiner so genau was die chinesen machen oder auch nicht.
bei shimano gabs schon unterschiede bezüglich der qualität zwischen japan und chinamodellen.

antonio


----------



## Khaane (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Arrogant und anmaßend bist du junger Spund überhaupt nicht ?
> Wenn es nach mir gehen würde hättest du dein Konto nun voll und dürftest erst mal aussetzen und in der Zeit überlegen was du hier postest.
> Immerhin habe ich 35 Angeljahre Erfahrung - wie´viel hast du dagegenzusetzen ? Und die sagt mir eindeutig von Abu und Cormoran bleib ich weg - das taugt nicht......
> ...



Da kannst du meinetwegen 100 Jahre Angelerfahrung haben, dadurch werden deine Statements nicht richtiger, im Gegenteil, dass macht die Sache noch peinlicher.

Welche der besagten ABUs hast du jemals in der Hand gehabt, dass du dir ein Urteil über die 700/800 oder STX-Serie erlauben kannst? 

Vorallem kann man ABU nicht mit Cormoran gleichsetzen, da kann ich Mercedes gleich mit Fiat vergleichen.

@ Back 2 topic

Anhand des Bilds von Algon, kann man auch deutlich erkennen, dass die 706LX deutlich größer als die Slammer 360 ist und die höhere Schnurfassung lediglich auf die sehr tiefe Spule zurück zu führen ist - Eine tiefe Spule ist mit ein Grund für schlechte Schnurwicklung.


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Kann leider nichts positives über die heutigen Cardinalrollen vermelden! Hatte mir vor einiger Zeit eine 807 gegönnt. Machte einen sehr soliden und robusten Eindruck..... aber das Wickelbild war absolut miserabel (Bilder hatte ich hier schon mal reingestellt) Unten war die Spule randvoll, oben fehlten noch 0,5 cm! Keine Möglichkeit mit Unterlegscheiben was zu verändern!
Davor hatte ich noch eine spezielle Cardinal Salzwasserrolle (C 174 ?)  - nachdem ich den dritten Blinker in den Horizont geschossen hatte weil immer der Bügel umklappte beim Mefofischen hatte ich die Nase voll!:r
Meine Meinung: Wer eine brauchbare Cardinal sucht sollte eine Cardinal 44/ 66 nehmen! Ca. 30 Jahre alt, unverwüstlich, made in Schweden und nicht mit den heutigen ........... zu vergleichen#h

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Algon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> aber das Wickelbild war absolut miserabel (Bilder hatte ich hier schon mal reingestellt) Unten war die Spule randvoll, oben fehlten noch 0,5 cm! Keine Möglichkeit mit Unterlegscheiben was zu verändern!


ist aber eher die Ausnahme und hätte man tauschen können.



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> Davor hatte ich noch eine spezielle Cardinal Salzwasserrolle (C 174 ?) - nachdem ich den dritten Blinker in den Horizont geschossen hatte weil immer der Bügel umklappte beim Mefofischen hatte ich die Nase voll!


Du willst doch jetzt aber nicht die 174 mit ner 700/800/STX
vergleichen? Das kann/wird dir auch bei anderen "Billigrollen" passieren.

MfG Algon


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



			
				Bass-Master-Leon  schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt "original" penn bitte schön is des aus der eu nich original??


Nun... Das mag ein wenig mistverständlich für Dich (und offenbar andere) rübergekommen sein... Wie soll ich das erklären, ohne in Teufels Küche zu geraten?!?
Ich versuch das mal so: es gibt "heute" Rollen, die "früher" mal als "Penn"-Rolle im Laden standen, jetzt aber unter anderem/neuem Label verkauft werden. Es gibt aber auch noch heute Rollen, die unter "Penn" verkauft werden, die auch früher schon als "Penn"-Rolle zu kriegen waren... Die letzt genannten meinte ich, als ich von "Original"-Penn sprach. Das hat nichts mit der Fertigung als solcher zu tun!


----------



## archie01 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da kannst du meinetwegen 100 Jahre Angelerfahrung haben, dadurch werden deine Statements nicht richtiger, im Gegenteil, dass macht die Sache noch peinlicher.
> 
> Welche der besagten ABUs hast du jemals in der Hand gehabt, dass du dir ein Urteil über die 700/800 oder STX-Serie erlauben kannst?



Hallo
Durch solche "Statements" hast du dích endgültig disqualifiziert - dich kann ich nun nicht wirklich mehr ernst nehmen....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Bobster (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Falls es hier überhaupt noch um die Anfangsfrage geht,
kann ich dem Trötersteller nur raten in einen Laden zu gehen
und beide Rollen selber zu testen.

Wie schon von mir ganz zu Anfang geposted, 
benutzte ich beide Hersteller und kann
beide für den Gebrauch empfehlen.

Persönliche preferenzen sind auch hier ausschlaggebend.
Persönlich würde ich für das "Grobmotorische" die PS
einsetzen.
Geht es in die "Feinmechanik", sprich dünnere Schnur,
leichtere Köder, würde ich persönlich die ABU's benutzen.

Ich denke aber, für Deinen Einsatzzweck dürften beide
Ihren Dienst verrichten.

Bobster


----------



## welsfaenger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@archie

Wenn man die 45 Lenze überschritten hat (davon gehe ich bei 35 Jahren Angelerfahrung jetzt mal aus) sollte man aber auch mit pauschalisierungen vorsichtig sein. Da sollte man auch soviel Erfahrung haben das Teil A von Hersteller Y nicht unbedingt mit Teil B von Hersteller Y vergleichbar ist. Und ABU hat mit der 700/800/STX Serie eine richtig gute Serie zum verbünftigen Preis rausgebracht. In der U100 Preisklasse mit Sicherheit eine der besten Rollenserien auf dem Markt. 
Du vergleichst ja auch nicht eine 20,- € Shimano mit einer Stella. Aber sowas nennt sich nunmal Markenimage.

@Bluefish
So eine hattte ich auch mal (eine STX40), habe ich aber sofort dei dem guten Herren aus dem Service von PureFishing angerufen und hatte ruckzuck eine neue. Da hast du wohl eine defekte erwischt. Meine anderen aus den Serien haben alle eine perfekte Schnurwicklung. Verstehe nicht warum man dann nicht beim Verkäufer oder beim Hersteller das Teil reklamiert ?!?!?
@Khaane
Deine Posts entsprechen zwar größtenteils der "Wahrheit", jedoch solltest du mal wieder ein wenig "ruhiger" Posten. Dann gibt´s ein bissel weniger Stress, auch wenn es nicht ganz falsch ist was du schreibt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@ Franky 





> Es gibt aber auch noch heute Rollen, die unter "Penn" verkauft werden, die auch früher schon als "Penn"-Rolle zu kriegen


 die penn slammer auch?



> Ich versuch das mal so: es gibt "heute" Rollen, die "früher" mal als "Penn"-Rolle im Laden standen, jetzt aber unter anderem/neuem Label verkauft werden.


 wie jetz ? werden penns von anderen firmen unter einem anderen namen verkauft?


----------



## welsfaenger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@bass-leon ...

nein, die pennßs heißen noch penn und werden auch von Penn gebaut. Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach:
1. Penn ist an Purefishing verkauft worden
2. Produktionsstandort ist nicht mehr AMI-Land sondern China
Die Schlußfolgerung daraus lautet:
Penn ist nicht mehr die Qualität die sie mal waren.


----------



## Khaane (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Qualitativ sollen sich die China-Modell nicht von den US-Modellen unterscheiden, lt. diverser Forenberichten aus den USA.

Die Van-Staal wird ja ebenfalls in China produziert, obwohl es eine High-End Rolle mit Qualitätsanspruch ist. 

http://www.stripersonline.com/surft...5&page=2&highlight=penn+slammer+quality+china


----------



## Franky (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Nein....... Das meinte ich nicht.......
Es gab "früher" Penn (USA) und Penn (Deutschland). Ich meine, dass Penn (Deutschland) sowohl Penn (USA)-Produkte hier "importierte" und unter dem Label "Penn" eigene Produkte vertrieb, die mit Penn (USA) nichts gemein hatte. Dann wurde Penn (Deutschland) in W.F.T. gewandelt und alle bislang unter Penn (Deutschland) gelabelten Produkte wurden in W.F.T. umgemünzt. So stellt es sich mir zumindest auf dem Markt dar. 
Die Slammer, Spinfisher und und und sind immer "originale" Penns gewesen - sonst würden sie jetzt auch nicht mehr unter Penn erhältlich sein...

Achso - von wegen "China = Müll"... Es kommt doch immer drauf an, was für Maschinen mit was für Rohstoffen, Halbzeugen etc. gefüttert werden. DAS entscheidet die Quali, und nicht WO gebaut wird, oder sehe ich das falsch!?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Vollkommen richtig.#6

Ist doch egal wer die Maschine bedient. Hauptsache sie taugt was.


----------



## welsfaenger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

das sollte von mir ja auch keine Behauptung sein, sondern eher das Phänomen eines  weit verbreiteteten Vorurteils zeigen.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

slammer-keine diskussion. alles andere ist für frauen!


----------



## antonio (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Franky schrieb:


> Nein....... Das meinte ich nicht.......
> Es gab "früher" Penn (USA) und Penn (Deutschland). Ich meine, dass Penn (Deutschland) sowohl Penn (USA)-Produkte hier "importierte" und unter dem Label "Penn" eigene Produkte vertrieb, die mit Penn (USA) nichts gemein hatte. Dann wurde Penn (Deutschland) in W.F.T. gewandelt und alle bislang unter Penn (Deutschland) gelabelten Produkte wurden in W.F.T. umgemünzt. So stellt es sich mir zumindest auf dem Markt dar.
> Die Slammer, Spinfisher und und und sind immer "originale" Penns gewesen - sonst würden sie jetzt auch nicht mehr unter Penn erhältlich sein...
> 
> Achso - von wegen "China = Müll"... Es kommt doch immer drauf an, was für Maschinen mit was für Rohstoffen, Halbzeugen etc. gefüttert werden. DAS entscheidet die Quali, und nicht WO gebaut wird, oder sehe ich das falsch!?!




richtig nicht alles was aus china kommt ist müll.
nur leider ist es eben schon vorgekommen, daß die qualität nicht dementsprechend war.(siehe mattel u.a.)
ob da jemand besch.... wollte oder die qualitätskontrolle nicht dementsprechend war, weiß ich nicht.
jedenfalls sind alle hersteller gut beraten, wenn sie woanders produzieren lassen, die produktion dort aufmerksam zu kontrollieren.

antonio


----------



## Algon (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> slammer-keine diskussion. alles andere ist für frauen!


Genau.|uhoh: 
Eigentlich bräuchte Penn die Spinfisher, Sargus usw. garnicht mehr bauen, da die Slammer ja ALLES abdeckt.

MfG Algon


----------



## bobbl (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Algon schrieb:


> Genau.|uhoh:
> Eigentlich bräuchte Penn die Spinfisher, Sargus usw. garnicht mehr bauen, da die Slammer ja ALLES abdeckt.
> 
> MfG Algon



Warum nicht :m.
Ich bin bis jetzt gut zufrieden mit der Slammer.
Allerdings werde ich zum neuen Jahr dann statt der 14er doch eine 17er Spiderwire aufspulen.

mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Ich habe mal einen Waller von geschätzt 150 cm gedrillt(und verloren) wobei die Bremse der Abu Cardinal vor ca.10 Jahren,gnadenlos durchgefallen ist,sie lief zwar schön weich an,war aber nicht zuzumachen (0.20er Fireline).
Dieses Jahr habe ich bereits drei Waller mit der 360(40Lbs Power Pro)  bis 1,40cm gefangen und die Drills,spielten sich alle im 5 Minuten Bereich ab,dank der guten Bremsleistung der Slammer!
Wenn ich die zugemacht habe,dann war auch zu,dies geht zumindest bei Fischen dieser
Größenordnung!
Ich rate jedenfalls zur Slammer,auch wenn sie nun aus Korea kommt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Algon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Waller von geschätzt 150 cm gedrillt(und verloren) wobei die Bremse der Abu Cardinal vor ca.10 Jahren,gnadenlos durchgefallen ist,sie lief zwar schön weich an,war aber nicht zuzumachen (0.20er Fireline).
> Dieses Jahr habe ich bereits drei Waller mit der 360(40Lbs Power Pro) bis 1,40cm gefangen und die Drills,spielten sich alle im 5 Minuten Bereich ab,dank der guten Bremsleistung der Slammer!


 
-Was für eine Cardinal?
-Welche Größe?
-Vor 10 Jahren usw.
-Ja, *eine* Cardinal kann *auch mal* versagen.
-evtl. hätte die Slammer einen Waller von "geschätzten" 150cm ja auch nicht geschaft. Die Waller die du mit Der Slammer geangelt hast waren alle kleiner.
-Und schon wieder wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



> slammer-keine diskussion. alles andere ist für frauen!


und was ist wenn ich eine wäre?

nee, spaß


> Dieses Jahr habe ich bereits drei Waller mit der 360(40Lbs Power Pro) bis 1,40cm gefangen und die Drills,spielten sich alle im 5 Minuten Bereich ab,dank der guten Bremsleistung der Slammer!
> Wenn ich die zugemacht habe,dann war auch zu,dies geht zumindest bei Fischen dieser
> Größenordnung!


 was war das für eine slammer?


----------



## antonio (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

steht doch da ne 360er.

antonio


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

sorry überlesen 
danke


----------



## Willy Canis (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Hallo alle zusammen,

wenn es jemanden hilft, kann ich sagen, daß ich dieses Jahr auch eine 360er in Norwegen zum leichten Angeln gefischt habe und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Wickelt einwandfrei auf und die Bremse ist wirklich super, das hat die Rolle bei zahlreichen Drills bewiesen.

Gruß Willy #h


----------



## Khaane (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Waller von geschätzt 150 cm gedrillt(und verloren) wobei die Bremse der Abu Cardinal vor ca.10 Jahren,gnadenlos durchgefallen ist,sie lief zwar schön weich an,war aber nicht zuzumachen (0.20er Fireline).
> Dieses Jahr habe ich bereits drei Waller mit der 360(40Lbs Power Pro) bis 1,40cm gefangen und die Drills,spielten sich alle im 5 Minuten Bereich ab,dank der guten Bremsleistung der Slammer!
> Wenn ich die zugemacht habe,dann war auch zu,dies geht zumindest bei Fischen dieser
> Größenordnung!
> ...




Kommt aufs Modell an, die Cardinal 706LX von mir kriegt man bei geschlossener Bremse definitiv nicht mehr per Hand gedreht - Bevor da nen Fisch 1 cm Schnur runterkriegt, ist die Rute gebrochen oder die Schnur gerissen. 

Die 704LX hat nicht eine so starke Bremse, auch i. Vgl. zur Konkurrenz, wobei die maximale Bremsleistung vollkommen ausreichend ist, ich hole damit auch problemlos größere Dorsche mit raus.

Bei der 704LX kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Waller mehr Power als die Bremse hat - Bei der 706LX sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, wobei keine der beiden Rollen für Welse ausgelegt ist - Dafür gibt es den noch größeren Bruder 707LX 

PS: Habe gerade ein Sixpack 1,5l Flaschen Selter (über 9 kg) an die 706LX mit ner 20lb Power Pro rangehängt - Die Rolle hat keinen Zentimeter Schnur freigegeben.
Sicher wären 1-2kg mehr drin gewesen, aber das habe ich aus Angst um die schöne Rolle lieber gelassen, wir wollen das gute Stück ja nicht zerstören.

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie du deine Welse drillst, aber selbst die 706LX würde einen 1m Wels bei ner passenden Rute locker rausheben


----------



## archie01 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Waller von geschätzt 150 cm gedrillt(und verloren) wobei die Bremse der Abu Cardinal vor ca.10 Jahren,gnadenlos durchgefallen ist,sie lief zwar schön weich an,war aber nicht zuzumachen (0.20er Fireline).
> Dieses Jahr habe ich bereits drei Waller mit der 360(40Lbs Power Pro)  bis 1,40cm gefangen und die Drills,spielten sich alle im 5 Minuten Bereich ab,dank der guten Bremsleistung der Slammer!
> Wenn ich die zugemacht habe,dann war auch zu,dies geht zumindest bei Fischen dieser
> Größenordnung!
> ...




Hallo
Wir hatten gestern am Rhein eine Begenung der anderen Art , die eingesetzte Penn Slammer 560 hat sich da leider weniger bewährt , der Fisch beschädigte die Rute ( Shimano SuperCat) und nahm von der Penn gnadenlos Schnur - trotz völlig zugedrehter Bremse, letztendlich ist die 28er Whiplash abgerissen. Hätte der an deranderen Rute , bestückt mit der Fin Nor gebissen , hätte ich vielleicht heute was besonderes präsentieren können |uhoh: .
Ergo - für die ganz großen reicht so eine Slammer scheinbar auch nicht...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

hi 
schaut mal :
http://cgi.ebay.de/NIB-Abu-Garcia-Cardinal-704LX-with-spare-spool_W0QQitemZ260436756983QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca33d89f7&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
und:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Abu-Garcia-704LX...rksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=|293:1|294:50

wieso haben die 2 verschiedene griffe?
es sind die gleichen modelle!?


----------



## Khaane (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Das liegt an den Fotos, die 701LX verfügt über den kleineren Knauf, die 704LX bis 707LX über den großen T-Knauf.

Habe ebenfalls bei "dollifishie" bestellt, gut verpackt und relativ schnell geliefert.

Sag dem Händler kurz Bescheid, dass er dir ein sehr gut laufendes Modell rauspicken soll.

Meine Rolle von dort, läuft absolut erstklassig und hat absolut Null Getriebespiel - Bin sehr zufrieden mit der 704LX. #h.

Generell stammen alle meine ABUs aus den USA, und laufen alle top.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Ich habe mal ein Foto vom Wickelbild der so sehr gescholtenen Slammer 360 gemacht. Bei der Schnur handelt es sich um eine 0,15mm Powerline Red Royal.





Da ich keine ABU besitze, zumindest keine von den heutigen Rollen, habe ich zum Vergleich noch ein Foto von einer Technium 4000FA gemacht.
Bespult mit einer 0,12mm SpiderWire Code Red.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Das Wickelbild der Slammer sieht jetzt nicht gerade dramatisch aus ...


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

also da sieht man ja, dass die slammer nicht ganz so sauber wickelt wie die andere aber ich finde das wickelbild dennoch nicht schlecht ist halt nur ne steifere und dickere schnur


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Interessant wäre ein Foto wo man sieht wie die viel gelobten ABU's die Schnur verlegen. So zum Vergleich.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@Stuffel: am besten auch noch mit ner Powerline Red Royal da es ja andere schnüre gibt die weicher sind


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

hier aus nem anderen thread (bild is von Khaane aus http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2341029 (da gibts noch mehr bilder von den abus))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Wenn ich mir das Wickelbild der linken Rolle anschaue dann ist das auch nicht besser als das von meiner Slammer.|rolleyes


----------



## Wanderer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Wickelbild der rechten Rolle anschaue dann ist das auch nicht besser als das von meiner Slammer.|rolleyes



Stimmt.

Wie bereits oben beschrieben verwende ich zum Spinnfischen  die Shimanos und zum Pilken die Slammer. Ich habe nie behauptet dass das Wickelbild der Slammer extrem schlecht ist. Aber wie im Bild erkennbar gibt es einen deutlichen Unterschied zu der Shimano. Und bei leichten Ködern kann das der Unterschied zwischen Perücke und keiner Perücke sein.

Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe dass BASS-MASTER-LEON im Meer nicht mit extrem leichen Ködern fischt, ist er mit der Slammer gut bedient.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Ich meinte das Wickelbild der silbernen ABU, links im Bild. |rotwerden War mein Fehler.
Das von der Soron sieht dagegen viel besser aus.
Wobei man auf den Fotos auch nicht wirklich viel sehen kann.


----------



## Khaane (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Wickelbild der silbernen ABU, links im Bild. |rotwerden War mein Fehler.
> Das von der Soron sieht dagegen viel besser aus.
> Wobei man auf den Fotos auch nicht wirklich viel sehen kann.



Das Wickelbild beider Rollen ist tadellos, also bedeutend besser als das der Slammer - Kommt nur auf den Bildern etwas schlecht rüber.

Perfekt ist das Wickelbild der ABUs sicher nicht, ist ja auch keine Stella oder Infinity Q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das Wickelbild beider Rollen ist tadellos, also bedeutend besser als das der Slammer - Kommt nur auf den Bildern etwas schlecht rüber.



Wenn das Wickelbild so überragend ist ist es ja sicher kein Problem ein paar Fotos hier rein zu stellen auf denen man dieses auch richtig sehen kann.

Soweit ich das aber an Hand der miesen Fotos beurteilen kann bedarf es weder einer Stella noch einer Infinity um ein besseres Wickelbild hin zu bekommen, da genügt eine Technium.


----------



## bobbl (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@ Stuffel
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Roten Powerline?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



bobbl schrieb:


> @ Stuffel
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Roten Powerline?



Die Red Royal fische ich bloß in 0,15mm. Und mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden. Kann nichts negatives sagen. Auch die rote SiderWire in 0,12mm, um Welten dünner als die PowerLine, ist Top.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@ Stuffel: 





> Die Red Royal fische ich bloß in 0,15mm. Und mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden. Kann nichts negatives sagen. Auch die rote SiderWire in 0,12mm, um Welten dünner als die PowerLine, ist Top.


 du meinst sicher spiderwire und nicht siderwire, Oder? und auf was angelst du mit den schnüren und wo? und ist die technium auch salzwasser tauglich?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Die Technium benutze ich nur im Süßwasser. Sicher kann man mit ihr auch am Meer angeln, das wird der Rolle über längere Zeit aber nicht gut tun.

Sowohl die Powerline als auch mit der Spiderwire|znaika: benutze ich zum Spinnfischen. 
Dabei hängt die Technium an einer Penn Millennium Spin Zander 2,70m und die Slammer an einer Beastmaster MortManie 3,00m .


----------



## Khaane (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> @ Stuffel:  du meinst sicher spiderwire und nicht siderwire, Oder? und auf was angelst du mit den schnüren und wo? und ist die technium auch salzwasser tauglich?




Kauf dir die Slammer, damit wirst du glücklich - Ist leichter, hat ne bessere Schnurwicklung, ein besseres Laufverhalten.

Einfach die Traumrolle für alles...

Demnächst kauf ich mir auch ne Multirolle zum Stippen - Man soll deutlich mehr fangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> ...Demnächst kauf ich mir auch ne Multirolle zum Stippen - Man soll deutlich mehr fangen.



Da hätte ich was für dich. Schau doch mal hier
 oder hier

Die sind von Gewicht her auch ganz interessant. :m

Ob die aber an die Schnurwicklung einer ABU ran kommen.....#c


----------



## Khaane (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Da hätte ich was für dich. Schau doch mal hier
> oder hier
> 
> Die sind von Gewicht her auch ganz interessant. :m
> ...



Genau sowas hab ich gesucht. #6

An die Schnurwicklung einer ABU kommen die locker ran, die Penn Slammer hat sogar ne bessere Schnurwicklung.

Der Threadstarter ist sicher bestens beraten sich ne Penn Slammer zum Spinnfischen zu kaufen.

Fürs Grundangeln kann er sich dann noch den passenden Kran zulegen, um das Blei zu platzieren.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



> Fürs Grundangeln kann er sich dann noch den passenden Kran zulegen, um das Blei zu platzieren.


 wo kriegt man denn so nen kran her (ebay???) und wie teuer ist der den und welche länge würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Sooo - ich hätte da noch etwas Futter für die Wickelbildfetischisten... :q:q:q





Die vielmals erwähnte, oft gelobte, auch geschmähte 804er, mit der ich rundrum zurfrieden bin...


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Khaane schrieb:


> Der Threadstarter ist sicher bestens beraten sich ne Penn Slammer zum Spinnfischen zu kaufen.


 

auch sehr schöne Rollen für das Spinnfischen sind die Daiwa GS9M und die Daiwa BG90M.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAIWABG90M&manufacturers_id=19

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAIWAGS9M&manufacturers_id=19

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Fürs leichte Forellenangeln nehme ich folgende Rolle (man beachte federleichte Gewicht):

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_inf....html&XTCsid=9d2180d20bb8f6bf60eee5a106be04d0

Beim Hechtangeln müssen dann schon schwere Geschütze ran:

http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/uploads/post-300-1122199350_thumb.jpg

Und wenn ich zum Posenfischen auf Weissfisch bin, sieht es in etwa so aus:






Quelle: http://www.roland-harder.de/travemuende/t-boje01.JPG

Und noch ein Bild, weils so schön ist:

Quelle: http://www.gofishing.co.uk/upload/18815/images/COARSE FISHING REELS.jpg


----------



## Algon (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@Khanne,

ist das Maßstab 1:1 bei der Alivio?:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Wanderer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@Franky 
danke, schönes Bild von der ABU, was ist das für eine Schnur auf der Rolle?


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Franky schrieb:


> Sooo - ich hätte da noch etwas Futter für die Wickelbildfetischisten... :q:q:q
> 
> Die vielmals erwähnte, oft gelobte, auch geschmähte 804er, mit der ich rundrum zurfrieden bin...


Bei meiner 806er hakelt die Schnur wenn die Bremse geht- wegen der Wicklung; die 804er hab ich noch nicht weiter getestet- aber das sieht prima aus!

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Wanderer schrieb:


> @Franky
> danke, schönes Bild von der ABU, was ist das für eine Schnur auf der Rolle?



Das ist 12er Spiderwire in blassgelb  (rund 14 Monate alt)


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



> auch sehr schöne Rollen für das Spinnfischen sind die Daiwa GS9M und die Daiwa BG90M.
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produc...acturers_id=19
> 
> ...


 
 wo sind denn bei denen 2 die schnurfangbügel hin???
PS: siehe preis!


----------



## Khaane (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> wo sind denn bei denen 2 die schnurfangbügel hin???
> PS: siehe preis!



Photoshop - Wo sollen die denn sonst sein?

Wurden einfach retuschiert, um das Bild zu cleanen - Imho recht sinnvoll.


----------



## antonio (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

da ist nichts retuschiert solche rollen gibts die nur den kleinen stummel als bügel haben.

antonio


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@ antonio: und wie geht des dann mit denn kleinen stümmeln???????????????


----------



## Algon (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

@Bass-Master-Leon
die Rollen haben keinen Bügelmechanismus, den "Stummel" mußt du immer per Hand umklappen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Die Dinger hießen früher *PUM*, Pick-Up Manual, kein automatischer Bügelumschlag, zum schnelleren und einfacheren Pilken von Booten.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

wie wieso sollte des beim pilken dann schneller gehen, wenn man den knubbel erst umklappen muss?? 
und wie kommt die schnur dann wieder unter den knubbel? muss man die dann auch erst unter den bügerl tun um weiter zu angel?


----------



## Algon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

*- Pickup, PUM (Pick-Up-Manual)*

Der Schnurfangbügel wird bei einigen schweren Stationärrollen für das Meeresangeln auch eingespart. Damit ist auch der Schnurlaufröllchen- und Bügelhalterhebel quasi arbeitslos, da die Schnur mit dem Finger von der Rolle abgenommen und wieder eingelegt wird. 


Quelle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/geraeteinfo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28&Itemid=7


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

und wieso sollte das dann sschneller gehn als mit schnurfangbügel


----------



## fish4fun (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*

Vieleiicht nicht schneller, aber es kann beim Wurf kein Bügel umklappen!

Schau mal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhyuTVvT1Kc

Gruß


----------



## antonio (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Penn Slammer 260 oder 360 oder Abu Cardinal*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> und wieso sollte das dann sschneller gehn als mit schnurfangbügel



beim pilker runterlassen als beispiel hast du die schnur in der hand, also ist sie auch schnell eingelegt.
und wie schon erwähnt der bügel kann nicht zuklappen(aus welchen gründen auch immer) beim wurf z.bsp. 

antonio


----------

